# USB sound

## Boczkowski_D

Wkompilowałem ostatnio moduły SND_USB do jajka, żebym mógł korzystać z mikrofonu wbudowanego w kamerę internetową. Od tego czasu dźwięk pojawia się tylko w Skype. W pozostałych programach (np. w audacious, firefox) jest totalna cisza. W jaki sposób przywrócić dzwięk we wszystkich aplikacjach albo co sprawdzić najpierw?

Do tej pory korzystałem z SND_PCI (alsa)...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wydaje mi sie, ze skype wymusza emulacje OSS i wywlaszcza urzadzenie dla siebie. Po wylaczeniu skype dzwiek wraca?

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Niestety nie. Cały czas go nie ma. Nawet jak załaduje stary kernel bez obsługi SND_USB...

Edit 1: Zauważyłem, że jeśli zmienię w audacious opcję ALSA z 'default PCM device' na default:CARD=V8235 odtwarza muzykę bez problemu. Myślałem, że problem jest w kolejności ładowania modułów więc dopisałem do alsa.conf kolejność rozpoznawania, ale to też nic nie dało:

```

panda / # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa.conf 

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.19 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

options snd-via82xx index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

```

Firefox wciąż milczy, a i bezpośrednie ustawienie w audacious też mi się nie podoba, bo wszystkie aplikacje powinny korzystać z domyślnego urządzenia snd-via82xx. Skype, jeśli się tak zdefiniuje, użyje snd-usb-audio i to działa bez zarzutu.

Gdzie jest myk?

----------

## Jacekalex

A co masz w /etc/asound.conf i ewentualnie  ~/.asoundrc?

Bo najprostszy konfig alsy na kartę główną wygląda tak:

http://jacekalex.sh.dug.net.pl/asound-dmix.conf

i działa, natomiast Skype też na nim prawidłowo chodzi, i też ma osobną kartę usb-audio (z której sam korzysta).

W dodatku, jak na jakiejś karcie nie masz włączonego miksowania, np przez dmixa, czy serwer dźwięku (a ta karta nie miksuje dźwięku sprzętowo - jak usb-audio) - to na 100% tylko jedno urządzenie może równocześnie korzystać z danej karty.

Po prostu każdy program wtedy zablokuje urządzenie dźwiękowe w /dev.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

